# Caliber suggestion



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

In a basic bolt rifle, at least those from Remington 700 and Savage 110 in the $450-$500 range (less on sale or with rebates from time to time) you'll be limited in caliber selection. .270 and .30-06 are what your likely to find on the shelf in mass quantities. You'll find a smattering of .308's, .300 Win Mags, and hopefully .25-06. The .25-06 is a great deer round and recoil is mild, but ammo is far more prevelant in .270 and 06....and cheaper as well but not much. You can buy high dollar ammo for any of the above if you felt the need, but you can get the good old green/yellow box of Remington Core Lokts in andy of the above calibers for $15-$20 a box. (for now, I have found lots of it on the shelf...for now....) I have used all the above except the .25-06 with great success and my go to is my Rem 700 Mountain rifle in .270 I love the 7mm-08 and .260 Rem but in a basic gun your less likely to find these chamberings...especially the .260. And .260 ammo is relatively limited in choice. 

For rifles look at the Savages, the Rem 700 SPS's, and don't rule out the Tikka T3's, Ruger Hawkeye's, and Weatherby Vanguards.....all are priced pretty competetively. Budget some money for a decent rings/bases and scope...figure $250 to get good basic glass and rings and bases. My rule of thumb is I would always buy a less expensive rifle before I buy less expensive glass. Cheap (meaning budget friendly, not junk) rifles today are typically very accurate and still work well. Bad glass doesn't do a nice rifle any favors. 

The new Marlin Bolt actions are getting some good press as well....they are designed almost exactly like the Savages and are selling in the $300+ range. They are available in .25-06, .270, and .30-06. Worth checking them out if you can.


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

most MI deer seasons you will be wearing extensive clothing, plus with a deer in the scope and pulling the trigger the recoil is non existant. If you are shooting 100yds or less I would go with a muzzle loader, that way you are good for both zones. My TC is a tack driver up to 125 yds with only 100 gr powder. But, its really not the gun, its the optics. I spent way too much money on my 7mm and had very little left for optics. When its low light conditions I am the first one to leave the blind because I cant see a whole lot, most days I miss probably 10 minutes of the best times to see deer because of the low range optics I have. I did compara the Michigan made Mueller Scope to a comparable Nikon and the less expensive Mueller seemed OK, but that was in store environment. Most buddies shoot the 7mm or 30-06 but have the Leopold/Nikon/or Redfield scopes, and I can honestly say they see more deer and have opportunities to shoot the bigger bucks that come more at last light because of it. As far .247 there is nothing wrong with that caliber, however if you have a chance in a lifetime to go to Qubec for Caribou, or outwest for Elk or whatever, you may just be better off with a larger caliber...JMO anyway


----------



## awfulpotent (Oct 14, 2003)

My suggestion would be a 50 cal muzzleloader what happens if you cant get "up north " to hunt you will need to buy or borrow another gun to hunt south, The muzzleloader eliminates that problem and is deadly under 100yrds


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Given the choices in rifle you're looking at, I'd highly recommend the Savage. I have 2 of these rifles and really like them. For caliber, I'd go with the .308, as a matter of fact, I DID go with the .308! I also have one in .243 that's a great deer rifle too.


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> ...... My rule of thumb is I would always buy a less expensive rifle before I buy less expensive glass. Cheap (meaning budget friendly, not junk) rifles today are typically very accurate and still work well. Bad glass doesn't do a nice rifle any favors............


That's sound advice!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

SuperSeal110 said:


> Explain why you suggest no .243? Reasoning for that?


It just always seemed a little on the small side when it came to hole punching for my taste...

-- 
lp


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Budget some money for a decent rings/bases and scope...figure $250 to get good basic glass and rings and bases. My rule of thumb is I would always buy a less expensive rifle before I buy less expensive glass. Cheap (meaning budget friendly, not junk) rifles today are typically very accurate and still work well. Bad glass doesn't do a nice rifle any favors.


I've already got a Mueller 3x9 I'm rather happy with, so that is one less thing to throw cash at... think I can convince my wife it's a good reason I should spend more on the rifle?



Swamp Monster said:


> The new Marlin Bolt actions are getting some good press as well....they are designed almost exactly like the Savages and are selling in the $300+ range. They are available in .25-06, .270, and .30-06. Worth checking them out if you can.


Yeah, I'll look at just about anything. Given pretty much any modern, in good repair, bolt action - the rifle is way more accurate than I am.

-- 
lp


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

pescadero said:


> I've already got a Mueller 3x9 I'm rather happy with, so that is one less thing to throw cash at... think I can convince my wife it's a good reason I should spend more on the rifle?
> 
> 
> --
> lp


You're a pretty competent debater, so I'll give your chances maybe 35% :lol: Somehow, no matter what ones skill level may be, the wife seems to have the advantage more often than not!


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> You're a pretty competent debater, so I'll give your chances maybe 35% :lol: Somehow, no matter what ones skill level may be, the wife seems to have the advantage more often than not!


I have to disagree with you about his chances based on his debating skills. 1 deer rifle at any "normal" price should be a piece of cake. 

With his skills, I think a fair challenge would be more like 2 or 3 rifles, a shotgun, a muzzleloader, and at least 1 handgun within a years time. And that's even considering the built in 'wife' advantage. 

As for caliber, I'll echo the .270, or .308 based on your criteria.


----------



## 300 Weatherby Mag. (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the .35 Rem for shoots under 100yds myself.Great caliber for Michigan.Can get a nice lever action one for a decent price used or new.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

NoWake said:


> I have to disagree with you about his chances based on his debating skills. 1 deer rifle at any "normal" price should be a piece of cake.
> 
> With his skills, I think a fair challenge would be more like 2 or 3 rifles, a shotgun, a muzzleloader, and at least 1 handgun within a years time. And that's even considering the built in 'wife' advantage.
> 
> As for caliber, I'll echo the .270, or .308 based on your criteria.



Aw come on now! I didn't want his head to swell that much! :evil::lol:


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

.270, .308, 30-06, 30-30 . . . all good calibers. I stick with the 30-06 because it's very easy to find ammo. Even most mom and pop stores usually have a box sitting on the shelf. That can come in handy if, like me, you're ever dumb enough to take off for deer camp and forget your ammo. 30-30's real easy to find too, but 30-30's are pretty expensive right now and, besides, it doesn't have the range of the other calibers. .270 and .308 typically shoot flatter than the 30-06 and, thus, are better long-range guns, but the '06 does just fine for my kind of range. 

Many of the other calibers mentioned are also very, very good, such as the .25-06 (real good long-distance gun). I stay away from them only because it can be hard to find ammo for them at times.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

NoWake said:


> I have to disagree with you about his chances based on his debating skills. 1 deer rifle at any "normal" price should be a piece of cake.
> 
> With his skills, I think a fair challenge would be more like 2 or 3 rifles, a shotgun, a muzzleloader, and at least 1 handgun within a years time. And that's even considering the built in 'wife' advantage.


Now this is proof positive you've never met my wife.

Imagine someone who debates as well as I, is twice as stubborn, three times as loud, and can pinch a penny so tight Lincoln whistles... 

-- 
lp


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

The one difference that hasn't been mentioned between the 7mm-08/ 308's -vs the 270/30-06 is the weight difference between a long action and short action. It is not huge, 1 pound give or take on the rifle make but it is something to consider especially if your putting any miles on.

If I was staying in Michigan and shooting at the distances you mentioned I would go with a 7mm-08. Extremely accurate round and a pleasure to shoot.

Also you might want to check and see if they come chambered for lefties....:lol:


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't own a 7-08, but I've noticed that the ammo prices seem awfully steep compared to the same round, in say a .308. Not sure why, other than low demand I guess. I'm sure it's a great deer round, but I'd step up a notch to the .308 especially when the ammo is cheaper and easier to find.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

HTC said:


> If I was staying in Michigan and shooting at the distances you mentioned I would go with a 7mm-08. Extremely accurate round and a pleasure to shoot.


I'd say (barring finding some amazing deal on something else) it's probably down to either .270 or 7mm-08. I know the 7mm-08 has to have low recoil, because my friends 90lb wife shoots one.



HTC said:


> Also you might want to check and see if they come chambered for lefties....:lol:


Heh... hilariously enough, I actually have shot left handed for about 12 years now. Right handed guns the entire time...

I'm right handed, and left eye dominant. Learned to shoot right handed, but using my left eye. At about 20 years old I decided to just start shooting lefty. 

I'm still not sure I made the right choice, and often consider going back to the old right handed-left eyed method, but it makes positioning yourself to get a good sight picture difficult.

-- 
lp


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

pescadero said:


> I'm right handed, and left eye dominant. Learned to shoot right handed, but using my left eye. At about 20 years old I decided to just start shooting lefty.
> 
> I'm still not sure I made the right choice, and often consider going back to the old right handed-left eyed method, but it makes positioning yourself to get a good sight picture difficult.
> 
> ...


I am going through this right now with my youngest, (14 year old). She is right handed/left eye dominate also....and it is just plain painful watching her shoot. I have tried both...to get her to switch to left handed and changing to her right eye. Within munutes she reverts back to shooting right handed with her left eye and doesn't even realize it. She can't hit squat and gets mad because her 15 year old sister is deadly.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

HTC said:


> I am going through this right now with my youngest, (14 year old). She is right handed/left eye dominate also....and it is just plain painful watching her shoot. I have tried both...to get her to switch to left handed and changing to her right eye. Within munutes she reverts back to shooting right handed with her left eye and doesn't even realize it. She can't hit squat and gets mad because her 15 year old sister is deadly.


I can shoot either right or left handed, but my eye dominance is so bad that the only way I can use my right eye is to wear an eye patch over the left. Otherwise I'm completely unable to do it.

It's a big part of the reason I haven't picked up bow hunting either - because while I can shoot a gun left handed, I definitely don't have the strength/coordination to shoot a bow left handed.

-- 
lp


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

pescadero said:


> I can shoot either right or left handed, but my eye dominance is so bad that the only way I can use my right eye is to wear an eye patch over the left. Otherwise I'm completely unable to do it.
> 
> It's a big part of the reason I haven't picked up bow hunting either - because while I can shoot a gun left handed, I definitely don't have the strength/coordination to shoot a bow left handed.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, if you really want to shoot a bow look into using a red dot sight. No peep sight and you shoot with both eyes wide open. They have a lot of benefits to the bow hunter, one of which is negating eye dominance problems. I wouldn't be caught in October without mine.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

HTC said:


> Just a thought, if you really want to shoot a bow look into using a red dot sight. No peep sight and you shoot with both eyes wide open. They have a lot of benefits to the bow hunter, one of which is negating eye dominance problems. I wouldn't be caught in October without mine.


I am right handed and left eye dominate as well. For archey, I use a Pollington Red Dot and can shoot it with both eyes open. It takes a little work and some eye training but I can manage. I can also close my left eye and I still shoot just fine if necessary. With a rifle, I almost always close my left eye. With optics, I can shoot with both eyes open if I work at it, but in the field, I close the left eye. It has not really hindered my shooting on the range or in the field but it can be a pain.


----------

